# [SOLVED] Canon Mp 130 issue!!!



## Fenrry (Jul 7, 2005)

Hya, I have this weird issue for first time with this printer, everytime I try to print from the pc I got the Printer Status monitor with this:
"The printer is performing another operation."
I can try by canceling all the documents, but not good, I have reinstalled the printer but nothing.

I really don't know what could it be.

Thank's for any help.

Fen


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Have you tried just unplugging the printer from the wall, letting it reset itself and trying again?


----------



## mermaid78 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Canon Mp 130 issue!!!*

It has been sometime since you first asked this question, but to answer it properly for future quieries to this problem, I thought I'd provide useful help, when I found none. After doing every possible thing you know, such as try all ports on your computer; unre-install software; disre-connect power supply; alter settings and etc to no avail, CALL CANON STRAIGHT AWAY AND GET IIT REPAIRED UNDER WARRENTY, AS SOON AS POSSIBLE! In my case, it was a Firmware (software iinside the unit itself) issue, that needed to be updated. I spent months trying to get it working, shedding so many tears and wasted time, that if I called Canon immediately, I would have 4 extra months of warrenty, rather than trying to find a quick solution on the Internet. I am not saying this is your exact problem too, but if you no as much about computers like I do from using them everyday, you will save your time and a lot of energy.


----------



## debwings (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Canon Mp 130 issue!!! - "Performing Another Operation" -MX850*



oldmn said:


> Have you tried just unplugging the printer from the wall, letting it reset itself and trying again?


I have a Canon MX 850 that I got this message on out of the blue. I turned it off and unplugged it for a few minutes, and that corrected the problem.

Thanks!


----------

